# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Και 3ο κοκατιλ?

## Anna

Αν βάλω και 3 θηλυκό κοκατίλ στο κλουβί μαζί με τα άλλα δύο λέτε να έχουν πρόβλημα?Φυσικά όχι απευθείας, θα το βάλω σε καραντίνα και μετά θα τα γνωρίσω σιγά σιγά.Για αρσενικό δεν νομίζω να είναι καλή ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να τσακώνονται μετά τα 2 θηλυκά και θα αρχίσουν να γεννάνε και δεν θα έχω που να τα βάλω.  :sad:  Τι λέτε?Μπορεί να τσακωθούν?Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν το κλουβι ειναι μεγαλο τοτε δεν πιστευω πως θα εχεις προβλημα...
βεβαια το τελικο λογο τον εχουντ α πουλακια

----------


## Anna

εντάξι δεν είναι και τεράστιο 60x40x66

----------


## vagelis76

Αν έχεις στόχο την αναπαραγωγή θαα σου έλεγα να το αποφύγεις.Ταίριαξε το ζευγάρι που θέλεις και άστο μόνο του να λειτουργήσει.Το 2ο θηλυκό ανάμεσα τους ίσως λειτουργήσει αρνητικά τη περίοδο του ζευγαρώματος.Θα προσπαθεί να μπεί ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι και το χειρότερο,ίσως προκαλεί ζημιές στη φωλιά και στα αυγά.
Αν πάλι δεν έχεις στόχο την αναπαραγωγή και δε βάλεις φωλιά,θα πρέπει να κάνεις μια σωστή γνωριμία βήμα βήμα στα πουλιά και αν δεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν καυγάδες προχωράς στην συμβίωση τους.

----------


## Antigoni87

Νομίζω είναι μικρό κλουβί για 3 κοκατίλ  ::  
Εγώ σε τέτοιες διαστάσεις θα έβαζα 2 το πολύ

----------


## Anna

Βαγγέλη αυτά που έχω είναι 2 θηλυκά οπότε και να ήθελα αναπαραγωγή δεν γίνεται.Οκ Αντιγόνη έχεις δίκιο.Θα τα αφήσω τα δυο τους  ::

----------

